# Skinny hedgie and screaming hedgie



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay so I have two questions:

I have now had Gimli for 6 months and he is such a handsome little man, however that is also my concern. I am hedgie-sitting a friend's daughter's hedgie who is the same age as Gimli and she is significantly larger. Gimli has a healthy appetite, but only eats his kitty kibble (hates bugs, veggies, fruits, me, the cat) and I am wondering if I should be concerned? I know he runs at a pretty rapid pace most the night which may have something to do with his little size. But thought I might check to get opinions from more seasoned hedgie parents!

My second question comes from the fact that I have the dream hog who will sit on his back while I trim his nails, enjoys bath time, only uses his wheel for a litter box, etc... since I am hedgie-sitting for a 7 year old I figured I would check out Konichiwa's feet after giving her a nice warm bath. Her nails are in a desperate need of attention. While trimming her front nails she let out the most horrific noise that seriously sounded like a baby crying. Should I continue to try trimming her poor toes or should I just let her relax and hope that her owners get her feet done?


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have heard that baby cry before, Bea did it once in her sleep and I seriously thought someone had planted a baby in the closet or something, lol. 
Hedgehogs only make that noise when they are extremely frightened or in serious pain, even if you cut her quick by accident I wouldn't think it would elicit such a response . Not sure what to suggest. 

Also do you know how much Gimli weighs? There is quite a bit of variation in size of hedgehog so he may not necessarily be underweight for his age.


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not right now, but I can definitely find out tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She may have been screaming because she was ticked off. I've had a few that screamed to show their displeasure. :lol:


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

That's almost what I was thinking Nancy! I know that hedgies will scream for various reasons, and some just because they can. I have clipped her nails before when I baby sat her and it wasn't an issue so I'm almost wondering if this was a learned behavior with her young owner to scare her off. I may just have to bust out the ear muffs and lock up the cats, my senior kitty was very concerned and was right on top of the table to see what all the noise was. It was quite funny.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Our Emma screamed one time because after cage cleaning, things weren't put back exactly as she had it. She sat in the middle of her cage and screamed. :roll: 
Pebbles got a nail caught on her blankie as she was trying to come out of her igloo and blankie was coming with her. She had 7 cats and 4 humans running to see what was wrong. :lol: 

The were the ones that were obvious what the screaming was about.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahaha...what drama queens!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Tangelo would cry like that in his sleep (I guess he was having nightmare). I remember I came to his cage in a panic and woke him up and he looked at me like "What the..., why are you waking me up in my sleep, I'm fine".


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I had one that used to scream if her cage mate was blocking her access to the snuggle bag. Didn't matter that there were other snuggle bags, she wanted in and her sister was in the way. It was always late at night too and always woke me. I think she knew I would push her sis over.

I've also met one who would scream anytime she was near a bath. Was at a hedgehog show and heard a screaming hedgehog from down the hallway. Went to see what was up and it was her owner trying to clean her up.

And one that would scream the entire time you clipped her nails.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although Widget didn't scream, but whenever I tipped him even slightly onto his back he would let out the most pitiful whine. :lol:


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

Alright, well knowing this makes me comfortable finishing clipping her nails haha.

At first I thought I might have caught the quick but there was no blood or anything, so now that I know she's just a big sissy I'll finish the job. haha


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We don't call it being a sissy in our household... the term we use is "Diva."


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

Konichiwa is definitely diva! I had her in the bath with Gimli and she was standing on his head trying not to get her feet wet.


----------



## SarahB (Oct 21, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Our Emma screamed one time because after cage cleaning, things weren't put back exactly as she had it. She sat in the middle of her cage and screamed. :roll:
> Pebbles got a nail caught on her blankie as she was trying to come out of her igloo and blankie was coming with her. She had 7 cats and 4 humans running to see what was wrong. :lol:
> 
> The were the ones that were obvious what the screaming was about.


Oooooh this makes me nervous. I've never owned a hedgie before and was planning on getting one from a breeder in january. I live in an apartment, and I dont want to make my neighbors mad with a screaming hedgie. Is this a valid concern? Or do they not scream that loud?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Screaming is very uncommon, nothing to worry about.


----------

